# What is Error Code 07?



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know what Error Code 07 means. I cannot find it in the manual. On a couple files I have gotten the message "Problem opening this file - Error Code 07. Thanks

Tony


----------



## rangersjay99 (Sep 16, 2004)

I got the same message once on my 942 after losing everything I had recorded. Title and description were there, but when tried to play, got the 07 message. Tech support was no help.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

According to dish tech support portal , it means " The purchase of this event is in the process of being authorized. Your receiver must be hooked up to a phone line. Please try again later." 

This is coming up because you don't have a phone line hooked up to your receiver or you have movies on your purchase history that are older than 30 days or you have 4 or more movies , or the charges are more than $25.00. 

Call dishnetwork tech support for futher service at 1-800-333-Dish .


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> According to dish tech support portal , it means " The purchase of this event is in the process of being authorized. Your receiver must be hooked up to a phone line. Please try again later."
> 
> This is coming up because you don't have a phone line hooked up to your receiver or you have movies on your purchase history that are older than 30 days or you have 4 or more movies , or the charges are more than $25.00.
> 
> Call dishnetwork tech support for futher service at 1-800-333-Dish .


I do have a phone line attached at all times. I do not buy any pay per view and NONE of the shows with error 07 were pay per view.

Tony


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Got the definition of message error number 07 on the dishtech portal page for the 942. I quoted it direct from there. If that isn't the case for you , then call the dish tech department and ask them to help you.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Guess what I got the same message on my second 942 in my bedroom on ALL of my dvr recordings. it said that it couldn't start the recording because it was corrupted. I did a simple power button reboot and now all recordings work. My guess is that the message is different than what Dish says it is on their tech portal page. Maybe the 942 has created it's own code to deal with it? So what ever the definition is on the number 07 message the answer it to do a reboot and you should be able to play your recordings.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

I just hit my first "Error 07" and notice that I now am missing over three hours HD capacity from my system. I tried the "remove AC" reboot, and my 942 showed the "Disk Diagnostics" screen for about a minute before rebooting normally. After that, though, I'm still shy the three hours


----------

